# JFLs “Muh Black Girls are Subhuman”



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

This female literally mogs amy kind of girl with a literal 7 psl Jfls. She’s literally makes average plain Jains and beckys look ugly tbh.


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice looksmaxing tip bro!


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

she is an perfect example of how a protruding maxilla and a compact mid face are the keys to attractiveness.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> Nice looksmaxing tip bro!


 meant to post on off topic but stfu anyways nigga


----------



## disillusioned (Jun 12, 2020)

Jfl at using mixed race people as evidence black women look good.


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 12, 2020)

black women look disgusting ngl


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 12, 2020)

put that ass on my dick and those feet as close to my nose as possible so i can sniff them harder than a K9 officer during a drug bust


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 12, 2020)

This one is normie


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 12, 2020)

She looks like shit


----------



## elfmaxx (Jun 12, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> put that ass on my dick and those feet as close to my nose as possible so i can sniff them harder than a K9 officer during a drug bust


is that jaw photoshop or real?


----------



## Ada Mustang (Jun 12, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> View attachment 458035


Cherry pick


----------



## Lawyer (Jun 12, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> She looks like shit



JFL at her philtrum.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jun 12, 2020)

It's such a major cope lol tons of black girls are insanely beautiful and sexy but you need to be high T to attract and satisfy them


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 12, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> It's such a major cope lol tons of black girls are insanely beautiful and sexy but you need to be high T to attract and satisfy them


Tons of black girls ? JFL yeah tons as in the top 20%.


----------



## Captain_Collagen (Jun 12, 2020)

tyronelite said:


> Tons of black girls ? JFL yeah tons as in the top 20%.



Well, that is tons and same for any ethnicity. Lots of cucks here just worship muh white queenz and talk trash on all the rest 

Most white and asian girls are meh too


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 12, 2020)

Jfl I can’t tell if this nigga is serious or not but your average white Stacey makes this girl look like she belongs to a different species 












Not to mention she’s probably mixed as well.


----------



## Slayerino (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> she is an perfect example of how a protruding maxilla and a compact mid face are the keys to attractiveness.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 12, 2020)

Slayerino said:


>


pheno before bones ngl


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Jfl at using mixed race people as evidence black women look good.


Who told you she was mixed race, she might be 10% white but she’s predominantly west African ,duh. I have actual family from Nigeria and let me tell you incase you’re just ignorant, there are tons of baddies like her on the streets of Lagos, the media shows the poorer local people (not living in the city) to make you stereotype west Africans


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 12, 2020)

Captain_Collagen said:


> Well, that is tons and same for any ethnicity. Lots of cucks here just worship muh white queenz and talk trash on all the rest
> 
> Most white and asian girls are meh too


Oh I agree. In fact I find Latina’s and Arabs more attractive than whites.


----------



## Mr.cope (Jun 12, 2020)

Slayerino said:


>


Negroid skull looks so bad ngl
I hope most blacks have Caucasian ancestry because it’s over for them if they have this skull


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Jfl I can’t tell if this nigga is serious or not but your average white Stacey makes this girl look like she belongs to a different species
> 
> View attachment 458047
> View attachment 458049
> ...


Why you all caught up in Stacey’s pussy she won’t even let your subhuman self enter? I swear people like you must be gay if you legit think staceys are superior, the only reason you think this is because whites hold the majority of the wealth in the word, thus power, so a minority getting with a white signals prosperity. Case in point take a safari to Kenya and chill with the Masai people. If you put an average Masai woman next to a GigaStacey they’d claim the Masai woman is more attractive if you asked them. Pure blooded Masai tribesmen that have never seen and experienced toxic white culture before cannot distinguish a Gigastacey from a low tier normie becky JFLS.


----------



## Deleted member 7776 (Jun 12, 2020)

elfmaxx said:


> is that jaw photoshop or real?


fillers


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Why you all caught up in Stacey’s pussy she won’t even let your subhuman self enter? I swear people like you must be gay if you legit think staceys are superior, the only reason you think this is because whites hold the majority of the wealth in the word, thus power, so a minority getting with a white signals prosperity. Case in point take a safari to Kenya and chill with the Masai people. If you put an average Masai woman next to a GigaStacey they’d claim the Masai woman is more attractive if you asked them. Pure blooded Masai tribesmen that have never seen and experienced toxic white culture before cannot distinguish a Gigastacey from a low tier normie becky JFLS.



Jfl what is this nigger IQ.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 12, 2020)

Mirin harambe face


----------



## Deleted member 6908 (Jun 12, 2020)

Mixed race girls kill it

White and black genetic recomb


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Why you all caught up in Stacey’s pussy she won’t even let your subhuman self enter? I swear people like you must be gay if you legit think staceys are superior, the only reason you think this is because whites hold the majority of the wealth in the word, thus power, so a minority getting with a white signals prosperity. Case in point take a safari to Kenya and chill with the Masai people. If you put an average Masai woman next to a GigaStacey they’d claim the Masai woman is more attractive if you asked them. Pure blooded Masai tribesmen that have never seen and experienced toxic white culture before cannot distinguish a Gigastacey from a low tier normie becky JFLS.



Are you a female? 

Plus, yes white stacies are sexually superior

Unless it's someone like naomi Campbell, a literal super model, black girls have very low sexual market value for a three reasons: 

1. They are seen as masculine. Black girls have the same traits as black men. Over Aggression, masculine frames, combative, etc. Only for black men, this is a benefit for their sexual value, and for black woman, this is a HUGE fallo. 

2. Less attractive traits. Again. Any over hormone traits that exist in a race, will benefit one gender over the other. I actually believe that black woman have a testosterone imbalance.

3. They are seen as problematic, and hard to deal with.


----------



## umzazi (Jun 12, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Are you a female?
> 
> Plus, yes white stacies are sexually superior
> 
> ...



Low T if u feel threatened by these women and want only prey looking weak women


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Are you a female?
> 
> Plus, yes white stacies are sexually superior
> 
> ...


No I am male, and white stacies are 3% homo Neanderthal jfls, black girls are 100% homo sapien. “Muh suPerIoR than ThE blAcKs”


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 12, 2020)

umzazi said:


> Low T if u feel threatened by these women and want only prey looking weak women



I'm not threatened, I am unattracted. There is a difference


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Jfl what is this nigger IQ.


130


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 12, 2020)

umzazi said:


> Low T if u feel threatened by these women and want only prey looking weak women



preferring feminine women and disliking masculine ones ≠ Low T tbh.



Jamal2222 said:


> 130



It doesn’t show


----------



## reptiles (Jun 12, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Jfl I can’t tell if this nigga is serious or not but your average white Stacey makes this girl look like she belongs to a different species
> 
> View attachment 458047
> View attachment 458049
> ...





I'm disgusted 1 white parent was wasted in producing this mixed abomination like if it was north African i could understand but the 2 big no no's to mix with is the nigger and the gook they are genetic death sentences for the white race to mix with. They have little rape genes from indo European conquerors of Neolithic Iranian conquerors There not med or arab either so they next to nill western eurasian contact i am ashamed 1 white ancestor got wasted that girl could have been a nordic the thoughts of this disgusts me.


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> No I am male, and white stacies are 3% homo Neanderthal jfls, black girls are 100% homo sapien. “Muh suPerIoR than ThE blAcKs”



Are you trying to say white stacy is subhuman? 



That's a pretty funny joke. 

Also that inferiority complex just kicked in, you should check on it. No one even said that blacks were subhuman, but you just chimed in and said it yourself.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> she is an perfect example of how a protruding maxilla and a compact mid face are the keys to attractiveness.


This is what I always say compact + protruding maxilla is the ultimate key for attractiveness. like young leo,maybe jordan barrett and that hot girl tbh


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> preferring feminine women and disliking masculine ones ≠ Low T tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t show


Stfu this probably you at your house rn


----------



## umzazi (Jun 12, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> preferring feminine women and disliking masculine ones ≠ Low T tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn’t show



That is the contrary, as a male u have to dominate the female, thus if u feel no attraction towards females with masc characteristics that means that u arent masc enough yourself to compete and dominate.
That is how some people here hate on Lima because of her jaw and hunter eyes, as they are low T non masculine male they feel inferior and know they cannot be in a position of domination with such a woman.


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Jun 12, 2020)

Black women on average are not that pretty, and they know it. Majority can't leave the house in their natural hair


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 12, 2020)

*she is so fucking hot holy shit










Spoiler: HOLY SHIT



COPE


*


Spoiler: HOLY SHIT


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Stfu this probably you at your house rn
> View attachment 458091



Ok nigger 



umzazi said:


> That is the contrary, as a male u have to dominate the female, thus if u feel no attraction towards females with masc characteristics that means that u arent masc enough yourself to compete and dominate.
> That is how some people here hate on Lima because of her jaw and hunter eyes, as they are low T non masculine male they feel inferior and know they cannot be in a position of domination with such a woman.



No. 
https://www.researchgate.net/publication/23221594_Men_report_stronger_attraction_to_femininity_in_women's_faces_when_their_testosterone_levels_are_high

And I don’t think Lima is that masculine tbh


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Are you trying to say white stacy is subhuman?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’re implying white genetic supremacy dumbass, if you had 2 brain cells you’d figure out you’re actually the lesser of the races. You evolved from negroids jfls, the first Europeans were Bantus were raped by 50 iq cavemen Neanderthals. Non hybridized Homo sapiens are located central Africa, and Europeans are a subspecies of homo sapien of whom should be renamed Homo Sapien Caucasus JFLS


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Stfu this probably you at your house rn
> View attachment 458091



Ok you 100000% a female using a kermit meme reveal yourself coward


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Ok you 100000% a female using a kermit meme reveal yourself coward


Nah I’m def a black guy, I just don’t appreciate people talking down about my race.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 12, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Jfl what is this nigger IQ.



Sexual attraction is kind of bizarre. As bluepilled as it may sound cultural standards can greatly influence sexual attraction of certain features.









Judgments of Sexual Attractiveness: A Study of the Yali Tribe in Papua


Preferences for waist-to-hip ratio (WHR), sexual dimorphism in stature (SDS), and leg-to-body ratio (LBR) have been investigated predominantly in Western cultures. The aim of the present study was to examine the preferences of a relatively isolated, indigenous ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov













Judgments of Sexual Attractiveness: A Study of the Yali Tribe in Papua


Preferences for waist-to-hip ratio (WHR), sexual dimorphism in stature (SDS), and leg-to-body ratio (LBR) have been investigated predominantly in Western cultures. The aim of the present study was to examine the preferences of a relatively isolated, indigenous ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov





This stuff makes me question how much of sexual attraction is genetic and how much is cultural tbh.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

africancel said:


> Sexual attraction is kind of bizarre. As bluepilled as it may sound cultural standards can greatly influence sexual attraction of certain features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A man of culture ,rare to see in this forum.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 12, 2020)

africancel said:


> Sexual attraction is kind of bizarre. As bluepilled as it may sound cultural standards can greatly influence sexual attraction of certain features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genetics beget culture and culture beget genetics. The two aren’t totally divorced imo.

It’s the same in how every race would prefer their own.


----------



## Limbo (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Nah I’m def a black guy, I just don’t appreciate people talking down about my race.


----------



## Raddemon (Jun 12, 2020)

why are we on here fighting, none of them would come near you no matter the race anyways unless ur goodlooking


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> You’re implying white genetic supremacy dumbass, if you had 2 brain cells you’d figure out you’re actually the lesser of the races. You evolved from negroids jfls, the first Europeans were Bantus were raped by 50 iq cavemen Neanderthals. Non hybridized Homo sapiens are located central Africa, and Europeans are a subspecies of homo sapien of whom should be renamed Homo Sapien Caucasus JFLS



No you fucking dumbass. 

You are insinuating genetic indifference. 

You are the one making it about anything BUT attraction. 

Who gives a single fuck about a black girls IQ, when I'm talking about a black girls looks. 

You have some deep seated insecurities that you need to deal with. You can't properly analysis attraction, if you are going to put this pseudo-racist bullshit filter over it.

Physical attractiness is fucking BONE, HORMONES, and attractive physical genetic traits. That's all what looks is. Black girls seem to lack all THREE of these things, that's why no one likes to fuck them. 

I could give less of a fuck about who is fucking part neanderthal or not, or "Who's more human" 

You are corrupting the entire purpose of looks theory. An OBJECTIVE look on the genetic & environmental factors that affect race. 

Please leave this fucking site you insufferable degenerate clown


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> Genetics beget culture and culture beget genetics. The two aren’t totally divorced imo.
> 
> It’s the same in how every race would prefer their own.


Yep, but you see all this race mixing and fierce competition for white Stacies these days because of this shitty western society we live in. All this race talk is irrelevant lmao anyways because is less than 500 years in the future every human being will be the same race , well all look like Brazilians tbh as we’ll all have the same percentage of each race in us and then after whites, blacks, chinks, currys, and chicos go extinct to form a new super race they’ll be a new standard of beauty jfls


----------



## bonesoverblood (Jun 12, 2020)

africancel said:


> Sexual attraction is kind of bizarre. As bluepilled as it may sound cultural standards can greatly influence sexual attraction of certain features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cultural attraction is pseudoscience. This phenomenon is only laser focused on a specific trait within a group, and does not drastically affect overall attraction. 

For instance, in japan, big eyes are a cultural attraction symbol, but someone with hunter eyes will always slay. 

You can't cheat genetics. Even ethinics need to have highly attractive traits to slay.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 12, 2020)

mfw when low t OP chose a gorilla maxing girl instead of one of these:












fucking gay's going for muscular girls


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 12, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Cultural attraction is pseudoscience. This phenomenon is only laser focused on a specific trait within a group, and does not drastically affect overall attraction.
> 
> For instance, in japan, big eyes are a cultural attraction symbol, but someone with hunter eyes will always slay.
> 
> You can't cheat genetics. Even ethinics need to have highly attractive traits to slay.


"We found that the mate preferences among Yali men and women for WHR, LBR, and SDS were not exactly the same as in Western samples. Yali preferred low women’s WHR and relatively high women’s (but not men’s) LBR. Women’s and men’s ratings of each SDS set were similar, which suggests that the “male-taller norm” in Yali tribe was far weaker than in Western cultures. Additionally, the observed preferences were modified by contact with different cultures, age, and accessibility of food resources (pig possession). Our results suggest that human norms of attractiveness are malleable and can change with exposure to different environments and conditions."

This is a direct quote from the study showing how exposure to different diets and culture CHANGED their perception of attractiveness on those traits.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

GigaTyroneOrDeath said:


> Black women on average are not that pretty, and they know it. Majority can't leave the house in their natural hair


Yeah think back to Jim Crow and being discriminated against due to hair being too ‘bushy ‘ not proper jfls, it’s a cultural thing if you go out in your natural hair you get people staring like it’s the plague jfls,


----------



## reptiles (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> You’re implying white genetic supremacy dumbass, if you had 2 brain cells you’d figure out you’re actually the lesser of the races. You evolved from negroids jfls, the first Europeans were Bantus were raped by 50 iq cavemen Neanderthals. Non hybridized Homo sapiens are located central Africa, and Europeans are a subspecies of homo sapien of whom should be renamed Homo Sapien Caucasus JFLS





Wait what This needs to be responded to African doesn't mean Africa there were many tribes in africa that doesn't mean they were related to subsuharans in fact the oldest skull was found within Morocco meaning most likely Non Africans don't come from Africans but do come from that geographic location specifically the northern African region so no Europeans don't descend from Negros unlike popular belife they do descend from tribes within the region of north africa but not sub suharan africans plus the modern black looks way different to their original selfs lets not forget it's only within the last 10 thousand years that races have been created.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Yeah think back to Jim Crow and being discriminated against due to hair being too ‘bushy ‘ not proper jfls, it’s a cultural thing if you go out in your natural hair you get people staring like it’s the plague jfls,


victim mentality.

we even have chinks and indians on here accepting their fate and recognising their low SMV in the west. why cope so much?
just accept that the average white women is better looking than an average black one. all races have their top 10-20% exceptions so go for them. 
stop making this about racism, cry baby


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Jun 12, 2020)

Looks a monkey compared to pimenova or other stacies


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Looks a monkey compared to pimenova or other stacies



The only good looking Stacies I’ve seen is a young Angelina Jolie (impressive maxilla) and Scarlett Johanssen(feminine jawline) JFLs beside that most of them are plain Jains and beckies, and ROFL at that tinder video she has no ass no titties, spine archer Headass


----------



## PYT (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> This female literally mogs amy kind of girl with a literal 7 psl Jfls. She’s literally makes average plain Jains and beckys look ugly tbh.
> 
> View attachment 458016



Most black woman are absolutely ugly as fuck tho my guy most people don’t have a problem w it cause they have fat asses


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

PYT said:


> Most black woman are absolutely ugly as fuck tho my guy most people don’t have a problem w it cause they have fat asses


Funny you think that way buddy 🤣 it’s because a straight nose is seen as attractive jfls different beauty standards


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> This female literally mogs amy kind of girl with a literal 7 psl Jfls. She’s literally makes average plain Jains and beckys look ugly tbh.
> 
> View attachment 458016



she kinna bad


----------



## PYT (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Funny you think that way buddy 🤣 it’s because a straight nose is seen as attractive jfls different beauty standards


depends some dark skin bitches c


Jamal2222 said:


> Funny you think that way buddy 🤣 it’s because a straight nose is seen as attractive jfls different beauty standards


depends, if they look good they look good. from the bitches i’ve seen irl they look fuckable at least


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

PYT said:


> Most black woman are absolutely ugly as fuck tho my guy most people don’t have a problem w it cause they have fat asses


Jfls if you don’t find this attractive


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jun 12, 2020)

@Jamal2222 it comes down to opinions. Personally I dont like black girls, and so do many of the other guys. There is nothing wrong or racist with that.


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jun 12, 2020)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Looks a monkey compared to pimenova or other stacies



goddess ngl


----------



## PYT (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls if you don’t find this attractive
> View attachment 458183
> View attachment 458184
> View attachment 458187
> View attachment 458189


bruh it’s like i said their faces aren’t that pretty their body just halos hard


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 12, 2020)

Uglyass said:


> @Jamal2222 it comes down to opinions. Personally I dont like black girls, and so do many of the other guys. There is nothing wrong or racist with that.


Whatever


PYT said:


> bruh it’s like i said their faces aren’t that pretty their body just halos hard


Whatever you’ll can have your own opinions, but remember if America was the other way around as in Blacks bring Whites to America as slaves and building society on slavery and the new minorities in this case were whites, and the shithole continent was Europe not Africa I guarantee you’d be getting surgery to widen you nose and researching ways to look more Negroid. ~just my two cents


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Whatever you’ll can have your own opinions, but remember if America was the other way around as in Blacks bring Whites to America as slaves and building society on slavery and the new minorities in this case were whites, and the shithole continent was Europe not Africa I guarantee you’d be getting surgery to widen you nose and researching ways to look more Negroid. ~just my two cents



maybe but the world is not like that so u gotta adjust to that.


----------



## bladeeout (Jun 12, 2020)

Dude you seem really mad ngl


----------



## GigaTyroneOrDeath (Jun 12, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Yeah think back to Jim Crow and being discriminated against due to hair being too ‘bushy ‘ not proper jfls, it’s a cultural thing if you go out in your natural hair you get people staring like it’s the plague jfls,


coping


----------



## Deleted member 4053 (Jun 12, 2020)

Won'tStopNoodling said:


> put that ass on my dick and those feet as close to my nose as possible so i can sniff them harder than a K9 officer during a drug bust


I think I figured out why you can't get pussy


----------



## Descartes (Jun 12, 2020)

Of course there are good looking people in any race (this girl is not one of them in my opinion) but that doesn't change the fact that the proportion is way higher in white people than any other race


----------



## tdawg (Jun 12, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Jfl at using mixed race people as evidence black women look good.


this.


----------



## SeiGun (Jun 12, 2020)

race is cope, there are only human and subhuman race


----------



## abcd77 (Jun 13, 2020)

Blacks have very high STDs rates and niggresses are ugly, I'll pass on the gorilla pussy thanks


----------



## MewingJBP (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> No I am male, and white stacies are 3% homo Neanderthal jfls, black girls are 100% homo sapien. “Muh suPerIoR than ThE blAcKs”



blacks are homo erectus keep coping


----------



## Bird Bluebird (Jun 13, 2020)

Isnt there even a study showing black women are the least desirable race on the dating market?


----------



## mitodrake (Jun 13, 2020)

Tichina Arnold is hot af


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Jun 13, 2020)

What the fuck is wrong with all these racist cunts? What absolute scum to be commenting with racial slurs, especially at a time like this... Fucking dumb cunts.

There's beautiful people and ugly people in all cultures, and in all parts of the world. Just because you don't find them attractive, doesn't mean that other people aren't attracted to them... 

That chick has a bangin fit body tbh, she looks great


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Jun 13, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> No you fucking dumbass.
> 
> You are insinuating genetic indifference.
> 
> ...



How the fuck do you know how attractive or unattractive every single black girl that exsists on this Earth is? 

You're stating your opinion bro, you're not stating facts. Just because you don't find black women attractive doesn't mean that they're not attractive.

Newsflash: theres people in this world that don't find you attractive. That's life. 

Don't be such a racist cunt yeah? Fkn gross


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 13, 2020)

Firstly she's mixed, and anyone apart form low iq stormfrontcels here know mixed people are the most attractive, even chadstralia is attractive cos the chads and Stacies are mixes if Nordic, Germanic, Anglo, and a LOT of med admixture, plus climate, diet, lifestyle is the cherry on top. 

Secondly I think people here are high IQ enough to not say all black women are ugly, only the stormfrontcels, brainlets, and some lurking FBIcels say that shit. 

It's purely that black women in general suffer from same problem as ricemen, they struggle to be dimorphic, but no one is gonna argue that Beyonce is dimorphic and attractive. In fact black women have it better than ricemen because they can get top tier bodies thanks to high T to grow muscle, and favourable fat distribution, ricemen can't do shit about their frames


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 13, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> What the fuck is wrong with all these racist cunts? What absolute scum to be commenting with racial slurs, especially at a time like this... Fucking dumb cunts.
> 
> There's beautiful people and ugly people in all cultures, and in all parts of the world. Just because you don't find them attractive, doesn't mean that other people aren't attracted to them...
> 
> That chick has a bangin fit body tbh, she looks great


Exactly, as I just said, it's low IQ stormfrontcels, and brainlets who apply the same flawed maths based racism as noodlewhores do who are the ones spouting racist shit here


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 13, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> What the fuck is wrong with all these racist cunts? What absolute scum to be commenting with racial slurs, especially at a time like this... Fucking dumb cunts.
> 
> There's beautiful people and ugly people in all cultures, and in all parts of the world. Just because you don't find them attractive, doesn't mean that other people aren't attracted to them...
> 
> That chick has a bangin fit body tbh, she looks great





_Eriicc said:


> How the fuck do you know how attractive or unattractive every single black girl that exsists on this Earth is?
> 
> You're stating your opinion bro, you're not stating facts. Just because you don't find black women attractive doesn't mean that they're not attractive.
> 
> ...









*JFL AT THIS ABSOLUTE CUCK. “DONT BE RACIST” LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOO







FUCK CHINKS, NIGGERS, SPICS, CURRIES AND JEWS. JFL @ YOU THIS ISNT REDDIT GO BACK TO TWITTER YOU ABSOLUTE SUBHUMAN. 


WHITE PRIDE WORDLWIDE*


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Jun 13, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 458742
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuaaarrrkkk the sweet joy I would have if I ever met you irl and kicked your ass :''')))) 

Flies wouldn't sit on you even if you were covered in sheep shit after how busted your face would be when I'm done with it


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 13, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Fuaaarrrkkk the sweet joy I would have if I ever met you irl and kicked your ass :'''))))
> 
> Flies wouldn't sit on you even if you were covered in sheep shit after how busted your face would be when I'm done with it








*“I WOULD BEAT YOU UP BRO, DONT MESS WITH ME” 








JFL AT YOU. *


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Jun 13, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 458766
> 
> 
> *“I WOULD BEAT YOU UP BRO, DONT MESS WITH ME”
> ...


Love you xo


----------



## umzazi (Jun 13, 2020)

Descartes said:


> Of course there are good looking people in any race (this girl is not one of them in my opinion) but that doesn't change the fact that the proportion is way higher in white people than any other race



Are u white ? That would explain your bias


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

bladeeout said:


> Dude you seem really mad ngl





Chinacurry said:


> the stormfrontcels, brainlets, and some lurking FBIcels say that shit.
> 
> It's purely that black women in general suffer





umzazi said:


> Are u white ? That would explain your bias


I lost iq points reading some of the retarted shit on here.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

tdawg said:


> this.


Okay she might be mixed race, however, there are 100% pure Africans living in Africa who share her phenotype. There are many races of Africans jfls. Case in point, you coping thinking Im using mixed raced women to prove my point when I could also use 100% west Africans who share her phenotype.


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

she looks like this beautiful specimen


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 13, 2020)

I mean she's fuckable and all but i don't see her as better looking than above average white girls ngl.


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls if you don’t find this attractive
> View attachment 458183
> View attachment 458184
> View attachment 458187
> View attachment 458189



I need to gymmaxx for that tbh


----------



## TeenagePharmacy (Jun 13, 2020)

All this thread proves is that people have a tendency to prefer people of their own race as partners.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 13, 2020)

White girls look better on average but i still prefer black girls,they attract me more sexually,white girls are just good to look.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Okay she might be mixed race, however, there are 100% pure Africans living in Africa who share her phenotype. There are many races of Africans jfls.
> View attachment 459063
> View attachment 459067





TeenagePharmacy said:


> All this thread proves is that people have a tendency to prefer people of their own race as partners.


jfls and it shows how slavery completely fucked up relationships between Negroid people, as you can see both makes and females see dating out of their race as an upgrade.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> White girls look better on average but i still prefer black girls,they attract me more sexually,white girls are just good to look.


 I prefer West Africa, Jamaican, and Brazilian Stacies.


----------



## improover (Jun 13, 2020)

There are some good looking black women but op didn't give a good example


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> she looks like this beautiful specimen
> View attachment 459091


Jfls at the first neatherdals




Jfls at the first Europeans


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls at the first Europeans
> View attachment 459102


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls at the first neatherdals
> View attachment 459104
> 
> Jfls at the first Europeans
> View attachment 459102


basically niggers who evolued to european after thanks to climate, you just roasted urself


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

improover said:


> There are some good looking black women but op didn't give a good example
> View attachment 459096


I prefer using close to/or fully west African women in my posts jfls before the racebaiters hijack the commentary with “ Muh shed mIxEd”


----------



## umzazi (Jun 13, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 459107


No way to know what was the skin color of those early europeans, this depiction is just conjecture


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 13, 2020)

Mathafack said:


> basically niggers who evolued to european after thanks to climate, you just roasted urself



yeah i don’t know why nigs and lefties use this as some sort of roast or debunking.

So as we got white we became more civilised, smarter and more powerful. A brutal pill for racists to swallow


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Y


Aesthetics_III said:


> View attachment 459107


You’re a freakin race baiter, “MuH eVolVed” as if skin tone lightening for only <20,000 is enough to diverge into a separate species ROFL


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> yeah i don’t know why nigs and lefties use this as some sort of roast or debunking.
> 
> So as we got white we became more civilised, smarter and more powerful. A brutal pill for racists to swallow


You’re so ignorant if you think being white gives you a superiority pass because I’m black JFLs. “Muh WE bEcaMe Smarter, Muh CIVILIZED”


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Y
> 
> You’re a freakin race baiter, “MuH eVolVed” as if skin tone lightening for only <20,000 is enough to diverge into a separate species ROFL



jfl who said we were different species?

but yes, there is enough variation and the variation is old enough for us to be considered sub species.


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> You’re so ignorant if you think being white gives you a superiority pass because I’m black JFLs. “Muh WE bEcaMe Smarter, Muh CIVILIZED”



this nigger IQ is astounding. Are you actually claiming that the cheddar man is on the same level of intelligence as Modern Europeans


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> yeah i don’t know why nigs and lefties use this as some sort of roast or debunking.
> 
> So as we got white we became more civilised, smarter and more powerful. A brutal pill for racists to swallow



Jfls 




https://youtu.be/Zmy7jJHyWp8


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls
> 
> 
> 
> ...




did this nigger really just post High IQ African *children* as some sort of debunking? I am in utter disbelief. @Nubhuman Siggers was right this is an entire different species


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> jfls and it shows how slavery completely fucked up relationships between Negroid people, as you can see both makes and females see dating out of their race as an upgrade.


Less so than noodles do


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls
> 
> 
> 
> ...












The BLACK MAN Who Invented the Traffic Light! Garrett Morgan


Garrett Morgan is a man of many talents. In this video we discuss several of his innovations and inventions. We also recount his heroic rescue of several liv...




youtu.be












The Black Man Who Invented the Light Bulb (Let There Be Light)?Lewis Latimer


Another Black Inventor in our inventor series! Watch the video before drawing any conclusions please!Support the channel via cash app at: https://cash.app/$B...




youtu.be












Do you know who invented traffic lights?


ACS. TV brings you the 'Did You Know?' series with Peter Adefioye that introduces you to a plethora of inventions that have changed the world as you see it t...




youtu.be




JFLs WHITES ARE NOT MORE CIVILIZED OR INTELLIGENT THAN BLACKS, it’s all a facade you’ll are putting on


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> I prefer West Africa, Jamaican, and Brazilian Stacies.


White girls don't attract me sexually, noodles, Latinas, Aryans, mullatas, and sands do. 
But I agree white girls have the highest % who are are good to look at


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> did this nigger really just post High IQ African *children* as some sort of debunking? I am in utter disbelief. @Nubhuman Siggers was right this is an entire different species


----------



## Chinacurry (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> I lost iq points reading some of the retarted shit on here.


When did this become a racism forum??


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> The BLACK MAN Who Invented the Traffic Light! Garrett Morgan
> 
> 
> Garrett Morgan is a man of many talents. In this video we discuss several of his innovations and inventions. We also recount his heroic rescue of several liv...
> ...





Aesthetics_III said:


> did this nigger really just post High IQ African *children* as some sort of debunking? I am in utter disbelief. @Nubhuman Siggers was right this is an entire different species




Jfls we made it to America before Columbus


----------



## Aesthetics_III (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


>




this nigger IQ is astounding. I don’t even know what you’re supposed to be debunking.




Jamal2222 said:


> The BLACK MAN Who Invented the Traffic Light! Garrett Morgan
> 
> 
> Garrett Morgan is a man of many talents. In this video we discuss several of his innovations and inventions. We also recount his heroic rescue of several liv...
> ...





Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls we made it to America before Columbus




Jfl at this actual subhuman IQ.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

Aesthetics_III said:


> this nigger IQ is astounding. I don’t even know what you’re supposed to be debunking.
> 
> 
> .
> ...


JFLS you’re not more civilized than the black man


----------



## Deleted member 5061 (Jun 13, 2020)

bonesoverblood said:


> Are you a female?
> 
> Plus, yes white stacies are sexually superior
> 
> ...



Perfectly summarized. Negresses have too high T. If men all of a sudden vanished, they would be the rulers, because they come closest to male levels of T, aside of actual men.

You forgot to mention another point, which makes negresses unattractive as partners to men- the unnormally high levels of T oftentimes lead to uncontrolled behaviour and emoutions. Much like niggers with too high T. They tend to act like wild animals in the jungle, when theyre unsatisfied with something.

Wild, uncontrolled, crazy, explosive, overemotional characteristics mostly apply to negresses compared to all other women of other races. Theyre like time bombs, you never know will actually go off.

Id consider a white / asian landwhale before even spending a thought on a negress. Not trying to be mean or anything, imo everything stated above are verifiable facts.

Theres a reason why men dont go to western ghettos or africa to mailorderbridemaxx, but rather asian countries and EE. Because those women are actually feminine and acting accordingly, rather than acting like a wild gorilla in the jungle.


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

skooLX-aM said:


> Perfectly summarized. Negresses have too high T. If men all of a sudden vanished, they would be the rulers, because they come closest to male levels of T, aside of actual men.
> 
> You forgot to mention another point, which makes negresses unattractive as partners to men- the unnormally high levels of T oftentimes lead to uncontrolled behaviour and emoutions. Much like niggers with too high T. They tend to act like wild animals in the jungle, when theyre unsatisfied with something.
> 
> ...


You’re gay 😂, high t women can still be femenine, and what fun is a woman if all she does is perform subservient tasks submissive.


----------



## tdawg (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Okay she might be mixed race, however, there are 100% pure Africans living in Africa who share her phenotype. There are many races of Africans jfls. Case in point, you coping thinking Im using mixed raced women to prove my point when I could also use 100% west Africans who share her phenotype.
> View attachment 459063
> View attachment 459067



y u responding to me


----------



## Deleted member 7697 (Jun 13, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> *she is so fucking hot holy shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gooks are worse than niggers. I hate gooks. Lol


----------



## Deleted member 7697 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Whatever
> 
> Whatever you’ll can have your own opinions, but remember if America was the other way around as in Blacks bring Whites to America as slaves and building society on slavery and the new minorities in this case were whites, and the shithole continent was Europe not Africa I guarantee you’d be getting surgery to widen you nose and researching ways to look more Negroid. ~just my two cents


Cope. Nobody wants to look like a nigger. Niggers would jump at the chance to whitemax


----------



## Deleted member 7697 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls we made it to America before Columbus



We wuz.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Jun 13, 2020)

What is the point in debating preferences in such a militant manner?

Grow up, kids.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 13, 2020)

JamesDoakes said:


> Gooks are worse than niggers. I hate gooks. Lol


i didn't ask tho lol


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls we made it to America before Columbus


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

JamesDoakes said:


> Cope. Nobody wants to look like a nigger. Niggers would jump at the chance to whitemax


Yeah because of SoCieTy


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

tdawg said:


> y u responding to me


Y u saying dumbshit


----------



## Deleted member 7820 (Jun 13, 2020)

that's one foid, show me the other million


----------



## MrGlutton (Jun 13, 2020)

disillusioned said:


> Jfl at using mixed race people as evidence black women look good.


she's not mixed retard, she's black


----------



## goldshow (Jun 13, 2020)

*Disgusting creature*


----------



## Borneon_Tyger (Jun 13, 2020)

Ofc black girls can be pretty. I've seen a few as well. You just chose the worst example because that girl is not attractive at all.


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jun 13, 2020)

her face isnt even that good tbh

dont understand this thread

it proofs nothing


----------



## ItzOgre (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> No I am male, and white stacies are 3% homo Neanderthal jfls, black girls are 100% homo sapien. “Muh suPerIoR than ThE blAcKs”


Wrong. Congoids have 5-15% DNA from "archaic source," and are a relatively recent development as well. Original homo sapien looked more like capoid (bushmen).


----------



## ItzOgre (Jun 13, 2020)

_Eriicc said:


> Fuaaarrrkkk the sweet joy I would have if I ever met you irl and kicked your ass :'''))))
> 
> Flies wouldn't sit on you even if you were covered in sheep shit after how busted your face would be when I'm done with it


----------



## ItzOgre (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> The BLACK MAN Who Invented the Traffic Light! Garrett Morgan
> 
> 
> Garrett Morgan is a man of many talents. In this video we discuss several of his innovations and inventions. We also recount his heroic rescue of several liv...
> ...


Blacks didn't invent any of that, they had patents for some bullshit after it was all already invented, moron. 





__





Black Invention Myths







www.blackinventionmyths.com






> Traffic Signal Invented by Garrett A. Morgan in 1923? *No!*
> The first known traffic signal appeared in London in 1868 near the Houses of Parliament. Designed by JP Knight, it featured two semaphore arms and two gas lamps. The earliest _electric_ traffic lights include Lester Wire's two-color version set up in Salt Lake City circa 1912, James Hoge's system (US patent #1,251,666) installed in Cleveland by the American Traffic Signal Company in 1914, and William Potts' 4-way red-yellow-green lights introduced in Detroit beginning in 1920. New York City traffic towers began flashing three-color signals also in 1920.
> 
> 
> Garrett Morgan's cross-shaped, crank-operated semaphore was not among the first half-hundred patented traffic signals, nor was it "automatic" as is sometimes claimed, nor did it play any part in the evolution of the modern traffic light. For details see Inventing History: Garrett Morgan and the Traffic Signal.


----------



## Vitruvian (Jun 13, 2020)

greycel bait. I doubt u jerk to anything but bbc on white jb


----------



## DharkDC (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


>


Who dat?


----------



## Descartes (Jun 13, 2020)

umzazi said:


> Are u white ? That would explain your bias


My bias? Literally any culture in the world preferred light skin, did you know that even the Incas thought darker skin was ugly and believed that the lighter the skin the more beautiful was the person? All this long before they were conquered so it wasn't an external influence.







Note that both the incas and Japanese, who lived in completely different sides of the world and environments, though that lighter skin was ideal. 
In most cases black people were considered inferior simply because people didn't like how they looked, so civilizations from different parts of the world thought they were ugly without any type of bias or influence.
Now, why would I cope with ''muh black girls are subhuman'' like the title says? How does it affect me in any way? Many men here even worship stacies, mostly white, others like Asian girls, the thing is, why would they say black women aren't attractive on average just to cope? to cope with what? if most people think they look bad is just because of their personal preference, not because they are coping


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Descartes (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Whatever you’ll can have your own opinions, but remember if America was the other way around as in Blacks bring Whites to America as slaves and building society on slavery and the new minorities in this case were whites, and the shithole continent was Europe not Africa I guarantee you’d be getting surgery to widen you nose and researching ways to look more Negroid. ~just my two cents


Like I just said above, your two cents are factually wrong. It wasn't just that because African people had low status they started to be considered inferior and thus their features became the new ugly; they were considered ugly but civilizations that had nothing to do with them and didn't have previous stereotypes against them, and because they were seen as ugly they started to be considered inferior


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

ItzOgre said:


> Wrong. Congoids have 5-15% DNA from "archaic source," and are a relatively recent development as well. Original homo sapien looked more like capoid (bushmen).





Borneon_Tyger said:


> Ofc black girls can be pretty. I've seen a few as well. You just chose the worst example because that girl is not attractive at all.


okay. What is an example of an attractive black female from your perspective?


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 13, 2020)

Latebloomer10 said:


> black women look disgusting ngl


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> Who dat?


She’s so hot tbh, some of the guys on here worry me tbh because I don’t understand how you wouldn’t have an instant erection at the sight of that beauty with sexy perfect curves and a smooth vagina jfls and i have no idea


----------



## DharkDC (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> She’s so hot tbh, some of the guys on here worry me tbh because I don’t understand how you wouldn’t have an instant erection at the sight of that beauty with sexy perfect curves and a smooth vagina jfls and i have no idea


people here are just self hating ethnics. It's funny how people say jews brainwashing women to make it acceptable to fuck blacks, but can't see the same thing with beauty standards.


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Jun 13, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> She’s so hot tbh, some of the guys on here worry me tbh because I don’t understand how you wouldn’t have an instant erection at the sight of that beauty with sexy perfect curves and a smooth vagina jfls and i have no idea
> View attachment 459685
> 
> View attachment 459684



maybe it‘s just preference but i think most on here just prefer more western facial features.
i wouldn‘t mind a black women with faces like these:








i’m just not into the african type. so wouldn‘t find the women you posted attractive


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

DharkDC said:


> people here are just self hating ethnics. It's funny how people say jews brainwashing women to make it acceptable to fuck blacks, but can't see the same thing with beauty standards.


Yeah fr jfls I’ve busted like 10 nuts to thiS west African babe before, so far I’ve lost my virginity to a perfect body 5’11 Ghanaian chick. I actually find black girls (specifically Jamaicans,west Africans, and Brazilians) so tantalizing, I don’t see how you wouldn’t be fetishizing these perfect body hotties, people get turned off by their faces jfls but her face is so sexy to me. And I think testosterone is a good thing for a woman just look at her body lol


----------



## Jamal2222 (Jun 13, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> maybe it‘s just preference but i think most on here just prefer more western facial features.
> i wouldn‘t mind a black women with faces like these:
> View attachment 459687
> View attachment 459690
> ...


Okay meh everyone has their own preferences, the one in red is pretty cute


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Jun 14, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Okay meh everyone has their own preferences, the one in red is pretty cute



Don't worry about all these faggots bro, they're all uneducated dumb cunts. 
(They claim white supremacy but they still can't cop a root lel)


----------



## Deleted member 7747 (Jun 14, 2020)

ItzOgre said:


> View attachment 459507


K.


----------



## tdawg (Jun 14, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Y u saying dumbshit


im not denying good african phenotypes exist, lol. saying that OP should focus on actual Africans rather than half white mutts.


----------



## normieschmormie (Jun 14, 2020)

Its weird, I can appreciate how hot a black girl is aesthetically and black chicks on average have better bodies.
There's just 4x raw attraction when i see a white girl in comparison
Genetics i guess

Black girls are still great though


----------



## DharkDC (Jun 14, 2020)

tdawg said:


> im not denying good african phenotypes exist, lol. saying that OP should focus on actual Africans rather than half white mutts.


she's not half white, 30% white at best


----------



## Wes30001 (Aug 24, 2020)

MoeZart said:


> mfw when low t OP chose a gorilla maxing girl instead of one of these:
> View attachment 458131
> View attachment 458133
> View attachment 458137
> ...


added to the fap list. Tell me the names of these prostitutes, please.


----------



## Wes30001 (Aug 24, 2020)

Jamal2222 said:


> Jfls if you don’t find this attractive
> View attachment 458183
> View attachment 458184
> View attachment 458187
> View attachment 458189


JFL why don't I see black girls like that here in my city? What's their name?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 4, 2020)

Descartes said:


> My bias?


----------

